# Cwc 70's Remake/re-issue



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I've got some money saved and I'm thinking of buying this model from Silvermans.

Have any of you guys had one or would like to share your thoughts!!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, you'd be buying a classic and very well-made watch. Small numbers out there too so you'd have that 'special' factor.

They are pricey though - there's quite a lot of choice in mech chronos at that price point. Â£650-ish isn't it? You can get a real 1970s one for about the same price (or less) too..


----------



## spikeyrich (Apr 16, 2006)

the 70's w10 or the 70's chrono?

ive got the 70's w10- its really good. much better finished than any of my originals. very sturdy and reliable - its been my daily wearer for 2 years, and considering i killed a pulsar w10 in 3 days, i think thats pretty good going! (i repair musical instruments for a living, so lots of hand and power tools, lots of whacking the crap out of things with hammers, LOTS of magnetic fields from speaker magnets and lots of lifting heavy flightcases in and out of trucks- not exactly a desk job...)

3 year guarantee and great spares availability too, due to being current production movements. yes, theyre a bit expensive, but then you're not buying thirty years of other peoples dents, scratches and unreliable service history are you?

ive got 4 originals too, and much prefer the reissue. it looks less 'stamped out of a block of pig iron' than the originals, and i don't have to worry about the reliability/ spares issue.

enjoy whichever one you get,

rich.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

i think you guys have made my mind up, the 70's chrono remake it is then


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Excellent! We will need pictures when it arrives, of course.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> i think you guys have made my mind up, the 70's chrono remake it is then


A good choice, they are rather cool


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

should be here tomorrow


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well done mate, can't wait to see it


----------

